# amd64 or i386



## jewsofeast (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi,

I wish to install FreeBSD on my multi-boot machine. I got athlon processor and nVidia g- force 6xxx graphics card. Is it wise to install x86_64 or should I choose i386. I dont do games, 3d stuff or wine.

Best,

David


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 26, 2010)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=2642


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 27, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=2642



@Dutch, thanks for posting the link. The world has changed since Feb., 2009. I wish to know the current situation in connection with FreeBSD 8.1 amd64 vs FreeBSD 8.1 i386.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2010)

jewsofeast said:
			
		

> The world has changed since Feb., 2009. I wish to know the current situation in connection with FreeBSD 8.1 amd64 vs FreeBSD 8.1 i386.



It hasn't changed that much.


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 27, 2010)

I guess you suggest i386 install. Thanks, David


----------



## gkontos (Aug 8, 2010)

I just installed the 64 bit version with the nvidia driver. No problems at all.


```
nvidia0: <GeForce 7300 GT> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_busmaster
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
```

Regards,

George


----------



## Crabb (Aug 15, 2010)

Depend of your machine
If you are very ram, select amd64
The kernel PAE for i386 is unstable (since 5.x version, i dont know :S)
Wine on amd64, im proyecting to porter wine i386 on adm64 if dont need use COMPAT_IA32 (this is a dirty to install wine)


```
nvidia0: <GeForce 7300 GT> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_busmaster
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
```

Yes, in amd64 only work to nvidia-driver (other version dont install)

If you are a very RAM, dont despercing only but wine in i386, and install amd64 (i think)

Almost everything is ported now to amd64

You decide to install, and try


----------

